# Father Damien



## Kauai Kid (Aug 27, 2009)

From Hawaii Magazine Oct 2009:  Looks like the good Father is on the path to sainthood.  Culminating this year on Oct 11th.

He will be Hawaii's first canonized saint.


Sterling


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2009)

He was an amazing man and completely deserves this honor.  I was so impressed by his life, and service, when we visited Molokai.


----------



## pharmgirl (Aug 27, 2009)

Also, Mother Marianne is on the way to sainthood, she also worked with the lepers in Molokai.  Dedicated religious who brought much help to those poor sick people

We visited Molokai once and will never forget the lovely very small chapels and the sight of the isolated penisula where the lepers were left out of fear and without hope.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 27, 2009)

Louisiana also had lepers and the first drugs to help lepers came from the state noted for crooked politicians.

Sterling


----------



## BWV Dreamin (Aug 27, 2009)

This is so wonderful! We will be visiting HI in2011. Is it possible to visit Molokai from Wakiki? Have you heard of the confirmed miracle a woman received after she prayed to Fr. Damien and after visiting his grave at Molokai?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes, it is possible to visit Molokai from Waikiki - you would take an interisland flight to Molokai, and then ride a mule, hike, or a take short flight to the coloney - Kalaupapa.  There are no roads to Kalaupapa.  Note that you must arrange a tour in advance - the coloney is closed to visitors, except for guests of residence and tour guests.  There used to be an age limit for children as well - so check that if you have kids.

More info. about Kalaupapa Tours


----------



## BWV Dreamin (Aug 27, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Yes, it is possible to visit Molokai from Waikiki - you would take an interisland flight to Molokai, and then ride a mule, hike, or a take short flight to the coloney - Kalaupapa.  There are no roads to Kalaupapa.  Note that you must arrange a tour in advance - the coloney is closed to visitors, except for guests of residence and tour guests.  There used to be an age limit for children as well - so check that if you have kids.
> 
> More info. about Kalaupapa Tours



Thank you!!! The mule ride looks excellent. Once in a lifetime opportunity.!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2009)

We did the flight - the mule ride is down a steep, narrow trail, zigzagging back and forth across a cliff.  It was a little too excellent for me!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 27, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> We did the flight - the mule ride is down a steep, narrow trail, zigzagging back and forth across a cliff.  It was a little too excellent for me!



I'm with Denise.  We did the fly in/fly out too (and I think it was either the same price, or cheaper than the mule ride).  When we were getting ready to fly out I saw several of the riders looking at our plane with a look of envy. :hysterical:


----------



## Kel (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you for the information.  We are spending a week at Ke Nani Kai on Molokai in November.  We are looking forward to a great week on Molokai.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 27, 2009)

The mule ride is stupendous!!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2009)

Luanne said:


> I'm with Denise.  We did the fly in/fly out too (and I think it was either the same price, or cheaper than the mule ride).  When we were getting ready to fly out I saw several of the riders looking at our plane with a look of envy. :hysterical:



When we did our trip, the flight was a little cheaper, too.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 27, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The mule ride is stupendous!!!!



I'm sure it's a breath-taking event.  But, when you're like me and have height phobia, it would *not* be a pleasurable experience.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 27, 2009)

Luanne said:


> I'm sure it's a breath-taking event.  But, when you're like me and have height phobia, it would *not* be a pleasurable experience.



My wife has a fear of heights. And my SIL is totally and completely terrorized by heights; she cannot fly without being tranquilized almost to the point of stupor.  Both of them agreed to ride the mules with tremendous trepidation; my SIL was close to backing out entirely.  But my brother convinced her to get on the mule, and once she was on the mule and realized how steady and sure the mule was her apprehensions diminished.  A little way down the trail her fears were totally gone.

They both loved the mules.  It's not as nearly as bad as it seems in photos.  The mules are quite sure-footed and steady.

If you do it on a Friday you can go straight from the barn the community sing along at the Hotel Moloka'i, still smelling like mule.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 28, 2009)

Steve:  Incredible photos.  Ever think of become a professional photographer to pay for your Hawaii trips? 

Mahalo for the shots,

Sterling


----------



## BWV Dreamin (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow!!!! Excellent photos!! I also have some fear of heights, but I think the mule experience will give one more of the experience. I will definitely be saying my prayers as we travel down the cliff!!! I just informed my hubby we will be doing this in 2011. I'm wondering if I should show him these pictures?  How much cheaper was the airflight? The mule ride experience is pretty much the whole day. How long was the flight in and out to Fr. Damien's gravesight? What did you do for the rest of the day?


----------



## Luanne (Aug 28, 2009)

BWV Dreamin said:


> How much cheaper was the airflight? The mule ride experience is pretty much the whole day. How long was the flight in and out to Fr. Damien's gravesight? What did you do for the rest of the day?



Steve I thank you for the input, but there is still no way anyone would get me on one of those mules.  And dd, who went with me, agreed.

The airfare wasn't a whole lot cheaper, at least when we went, but it was a bit less.  The flight was about 10 minutes max.  And it didn't go directly to the gravesite, but to the small airport at Kalaupapa.  From there we were picked up by the tour bus and taken into the settlement.  The tour also included lunch.  I think those that came in by mule were also provided lunch.

Since we were staying on Molokai when we took the tour we just went about out "normal" business the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 28, 2009)

As you can see from the photos, the trail in many places actually is a series of steps.  Not shown are sections where the steps are paved with rocks.  

Before we started, the mule outfitters mentioned to us that we shouldn't be surprised if our mule suddenly stops in the middle of the trail, and won't proceed.  The explanation is that in the rocky places the mules plan their path several steps ahead, and when they aren't sure where they can put their feet they simply stop until they work out their steps.  They only proceed after they have figured it out. Since the mules are hooved, they also have to avoid openings and cracks between rocks that aren't a problem for humans.

As I recall, the mule outfitters do not provide lunch.  We packed lunches and ate them during the stop at St. Philomena Church. 

***

The trail is also hikable, and there are usually people who do that.  If you've made arrangement with the tour operator, you can hike down and hook up with the tour bus where the trail enters Kalaupapa - the same place you meet up with the tour bus if you ride the mules. 

When we did the tour, there were about some people (ten or less) who joined the tour after hiking down to Kalaupapa. I believe that about half of that group took the airplane back; the rest hiked back up the trail.  DW has a co-worker whose parents have a whole ownership condo on Moloka'i, and they visit Moloka'i almost every year.  When their family visits Kalaupapa they generally hike in and out.

 If you haven't made arrangements, you are restricted to the beach:


----------



## BWV Dreamin (Aug 28, 2009)

Since we will be staying in Waikiki, I was going to do the Honolulu package. Does anyone know exactly what that is? Does it include the mules, or the airplane? I guess any which way, it seems everyone then boards the tour bus to get to Fr. Damiens site. Are you allowed to get out of the tour bus once there? Any way to actually get close to his gravesite? As you can tell, I have a special interest in Fr. Damien!  Steve, fabulous pictures!!!!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 28, 2009)

BWV Dreamin said:


> Since we will be staying in Waikiki, I was going to do the Honolulu package. Does anyone know exactly what that is? Does it include the mules, or the airplane? I guess any which way, it seems everyone then boards the tour bus to get to Fr. Damiens site. Are you allowed to get out of the tour bus once there? Any way to actually get close to his gravesite? As you can tell, I have a special interest in Fr. Damien!  Steve, fabulous pictures!!!!



You are *not* allowed to leave the tour group at any time.  In fact, the only way you can go to Kalaupapa is on a tour.  And, Father Damien's body is not buried there.  It was moved to Belgium.  However, one of his hands is buried on Molokai.  Don't worry, you get plenty close to the gravesite on the tour.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 28, 2009)

You stay with the tour group, but the tour bus makes many stops where you can get out and look around.  The stop at Kalahao (where St. Philomena church is located) is about one hour long, and is intended to also provide a lunch break.  Near the start of the trip there is also a stop at a small general market in town, where you can purchase items such as water, snacks, film, etc.  The store also has an interesting display of historic information.

*Father Damien Gravesite and St. Philomena Cemetery:* As Luanne mentioned his body was disinterred and reburied in Belgium, but one of his hands was returned and reburied here.






*St. Philomena Church:* The third photo is of the nave to the side of the altar.  Note the holes in the floor in front of the pews.  It's believed those holes are there so that parishioners who had tuberculosis could expectorate through the holes, using a long leaf (such as a banana leaf) as a funnel.
















*Sister Marianne Cope memorial:*


----------



## pharmgirl (Aug 28, 2009)

a few years ago I read a book (can't remember title) about a young boy who was discovered to have leprosy and was transported to the colony.  It is the story of everyday life at the colony.  Very moving


----------



## Luanne (Aug 28, 2009)

pharmgirl said:


> a few years ago I read a book (can't remember title) about a young boy who was discovered to have leprosy and was transported to the colony.  It is the story of everyday life at the colony.  Very moving



I read a similar book, except it was about a young girl  The title was "Molokai" by Alan Brennert.

Another book to read, if you haven't already is "Holy Man:  Father Damien of Molokai" by Gavin Daws.


----------



## pefs65 (Aug 28, 2009)

Awesome pictures. Awesome thread.
Fr Damien had such an interesting and holy life of service.

Its great to be a TUG member. What a great community of people.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 28, 2009)

BWV Dreamin said:


> Since we will be staying in Waikiki, I was going to do the Honolulu package. Does anyone know exactly what that is? Does it include the mules, or the airplane? I guess any which way, it seems everyone then boards the tour bus to get to Fr. Damiens site. Are you allowed to get out of the tour bus once there? Any way to actually get close to his gravesite? As you can tell, I have a special interest in Fr. Damien!  Steve, fabulous pictures!!!!



On this tour, you are going to visit most of the inhabited and historical areas of Kalaupapa.  You get out of the tour bus frequently, and you can walk right up to Father Damien's grave - your guide will give a little talk there.  What you can't do is to wander around on your own - You must stay with your guide.  

See my Kalaupapa Trip report for our pictures - there is a picture of Father Damien's grave.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 28, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> See my Kalaupapa Trip report for our pictures - there is a picture of Father Damien's grave.



Denise, I took a look at your pictures (again) and saw the one of Richard Marks.  He did not conduct the tour we went on, he was cutting back on them by then.  I just googled and saw that he passed away this past December.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info., Luanne.   I am very sorry to hear that!  Did you know that Richard Marks was a Leprosy survivor?

Here is an inspirational article about Marks.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 28, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Thanks for the info., Luanne.   I am very sorry to hear that!  Did you know that Richard Marks was a Leprosy survivor?



Yes, I know.  The man who did our tour was NOT a resident, but a friend of Richard Marks and told us quite a bit about him.  From what I remember, Marks lived at Kalaupapa, but did quite a bit of traveling.  I'm sure you remember during the tour being told that the resdients had the choice of leaving, or staying there, and most of them opted to continue to live there as it had been their home for many years.

For those who would like to read more about Richard Marks, here is a link.  He and his wife, who is still living, are the owners and operators of the tour company.

http://gohawaii.about.com/od/hawaiianpeople/a/richard_marks.htm


----------



## BWV Dreamin (Aug 28, 2009)

I would like to thank all the posters and the OP who started this thread for excellent info about this tour and Fr. Damien. I so look forward to visiting Molokai and reading these books! Thanks Steve and Denise for the pics.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 28, 2009)

TR Oglodyte:

Loved the photos and the history lesson.  Not bad for a cave man.


----------



## jlr10 (Aug 28, 2009)

In 2002 we went to Molokai and went to Kaluapapa.  My husband hiked in and out.  He was exhausted when he got to top even though he runs and walks quite  alot.  It is a long way to the top! Much to his embarrassment he was passed on the way to the top by a senior couple from Denmark who sent all the way to the top without stopping even once!

Even though I have a healthy respect for heights I rode the mule down and back.  I had never ridden even a horse before so that might have not been the best idea.  The trail did not scare me, but my mule did.  The muleskinners will tell you how they match the person to the mule.  I was on Makani who slowly ambled to the trail eating grass along the way.  I was thinking this isn't so bad. We started the trail fairly near the back of the pack.  But as we went down the trail Makani decided to pass the other mules and wanted to be the lead mule, and made it all the way to behind the lead mule who would just turn and bray whenever Makani tried to pass.  Sounds funny right?  Not so much when you are on a cliff trail that is not all that wide to begin with.  On the way back up, at one point, Makani went up the side of the cliff to get ahead.  Needless to say I was pretty happy when that ride was over.  As for Makani -headed straight for the barn and wouldn't stop no matter how hard I pulled on the reigns.  When the ride was over I asked "What does Makani mean?"  answer : "The Wind."  response "The WIND?!  you put me on a horse called THE WIND?!"  They started laughing.  Since by then I was off Makani I laughed to.  Definately one of those things that I enjoyed more in retrospect than at the time.  -But I should note that everyone else on the trail had a great time with the mules.  As for me, it wasn't horrible and my respect for the mule took away any attention to the cliff trail.  Also interesting-it takes the mules less time to go up than it takes them to come down.  They said part of it was footing by the mule, the other part was them wanting to get back to the barn for dinner.  When we finished a light rain was starting to fall and the mules were steaming.

Other parts of this tour:  When we did the there was an age limit, which our son did not meet.  They provided lunch and video games for him at the barns.  They tailored the activities to what he wanted to do, which was arranged beforehand.  I believe they charged $40 for the day. 

Lunch was provided on the tour as part of the package when we went.  It was provided for everyone, those who rode the mules, hiked, or flew in.  It was a bagged lunch of sandwhich, chips, cookies and juice.  We ate while the local pigs hung out waiting for handouts.-Richard Marks was our tour guide and he took kitty chow with him and threw it to the cats and pigs as we went about on the tour.  Since he lived there a large portion of his life he was a great tourguide and was considered the unofficial Mayor.  He made the trip very informative and enjoyable.

I don't think this is something that we would do again, but it was certainly a day we will always remember, and we are very glad we went!


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 29, 2009)

Great pictures Steve and Denise. Very interesting.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 29, 2009)

jlr10 said:


> Lunch was provided on the tour as part of the package when we went.  It was provided for everyone, those who rode the mules, hiked, or flew in.  It was a bagged lunch of sandwhich, chips, cookies and juice.



You and others have mentioned that meals were provided, whereas previously I said we brought lunches. Reflecting further, I'm sure that we did not carry any food down with us; none of our photos of us on muleback show us carrying food.  So I think my memory is faulty, and that we also received a box lunch.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Aug 31, 2009)

*Memories of Kalaupapa*

I just saw this thread, and it brought back great memories.  I've been to Kalaupapa 4 times...... I've hiked up and down the Pali (just to say I could!), I did the mule ride, and thought the stupid mule was going to kill me......perhaps Makani's brother!  And I was lucky to be sponsored in by the residents one time for the week end because I worked for St. Francis Medical Center; the sisters of St. Francis staffed the hospital in Kalaupapa.  We went opihi picking, but we had to go to rough places that the residents couldn't reach, because of their disabilities, and they took us fishing.....I didn't catch anything, but everyone else did.  The residents were so warmly welcoming.....I will never forget my visits there.

It is truly a magical place.....to see Father Damien's church and know what he did there......truly amazing. I attended Mass there, and felt very privileged to be in the same place where he offered Mass.  Hawaii is very excited that he is finally being canonized, and a number of residents are going to Rome to be right there when it happens.  Someone mentioned the woman who was cured because she prayed to Fr. Damien.....she is still alive, and a very humble woman, grateful forever to Damien.


----------



## BWV Dreamin (Sep 1, 2009)

For those of you who have not heard about the miracle with Audry Toguchi, here is her story......
http://www.honoluluadvertiser.com/a...90824&Kategori=NEWS01&Lopenr=908240806&Ref=PH  and one reason why Fr. Damien will be canonized in October.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 8, 2009)

*Father Damien Cannonized*

I don't know that this has anything to do with timesharing, but it DOES have to do with Hawaii, and that should be enough.

http://www.usatoday.com/news/religion/2009-10-08-father-damien_N.htm?csp=34

The story of the Molokai leper colony has been part of my family's Hawaii lore since I was a boy. This goves some continuity and closure.

Jim Ricks


----------

